# Francesca Genco (Soundiron Voices of Gaia, 8dio Forgotten Voices) might need your help



## SillyMidOn (May 21, 2018)

Hi Guys

I don't usually post this kind of stuff, and it might be in the wrong section, so if it is I do apologise.

Some of you may have bought one of Frencesca's solo vocal libraries, be that either her 8dio one (Forgotten Voices) or the more recent one with Soundiron (Voices of Gaia) or indeed worked with her directly as I have several times with great pleasure over the years. Or indeed you may have heard her vocals on tv or in the film "Elysium".

She is a real treasure of a human being and has an amazing voice and has now sadly fallen ill.

If you are able to help out at all here is her campaign (not organised by me, nor has she asked me to post this). So if you can donate anything at all, great, every little helps. And I do understand completely if you do not want to donate, these requests can get pretty tiresome at times, I do totally understand:

https://www.youcaring.com/francescagenco-1097854/update/871879#.Wu36PTXS9wk.facebook

Sincere thanks


----------

